# Aachen for students -- Computer Engineering



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello!

I finished my Masters degree a while ago and I'm planning to learn more about Achen as a potential city to live and study at ..... What are the good universities there for Computer Engineering and what is it like to be there when it comes to cost of living and the community for students.

Thank you...


----------



## Keltenstrasse (Oct 16, 2017)

Computational Engineering Science M.Sc. - RWTH AACHEN UNIVERSITY - English
Aachen is a lovely little city. Living costs in the centre are much higher than in the surrounding area.


----------



## Dv90 (Nov 17, 2017)

RWTH is an internationally renowned university and probably one of the best for technical majors. 
Due to its students, Aachen is also a very international city. Although it is pretty small, you hear a lot of different languages on the streets.
Housing is a bit tight, though.


----------



## Dv90 (Nov 17, 2017)

Btw, talking about housing: I had relatively positive experiences with "WG gesucht". Much more reliable than other portals. If you have any other questions concerning Aachen, just ask


----------

